# Male Modeling



## idiot with a bow (Sep 10, 2007)

Go to http://www.hoyt.com and check out EPEK. He made the website. When you get there click on "tough bows" and read his story. Pretty cool. His (in case you can't tell) is the one in the middle with the Muley. They gave him a new katera for his troubles.


----------



## InvaderZim (Sep 7, 2007)

He's hot, there's no doubt about it. :mrgreen:


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

I'd do 'im!


----------



## chet (Sep 7, 2007)

do ya think Hoyt knows he likes to talk about pooh?


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

Just think epek, If you would have had a Mathews It wouldn't have even got a scratch.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

fixed blade said:


> Just think epek, If you would have had a Mathews It wouldn't have even got a scratch.


Yep......no scratches and it still wouldn't shoot straight. Who likes to hunt with a paper bag on their head anyway?


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

A friend of mine who shal remain nameless for now bought the new Drenalin last year.

He said he's going to throw it away and get another Hoyt. He HATES it.

He learned a hard lesson, If ya stray, Ya pay!


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

Ya know, If the US government was really looking out for their people, they wouldn't let unsuspecting citizens buy Matthew's bows. Something has got to be done about it.

Petition the feds to stop production of Matthews bows at: http://www.crookedshootingstickjammer.com


----------



## RTMC (Sep 10, 2007)

fixed blade said:


> Just think epek, If you would have had a Mathews It wouldn't have even got a scratch.


Yep, woulda been a clean miss.


----------



## north slope (Sep 8, 2007)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> A friend of mine who shal remain nameless for now bought the new Drenalin last year.
> 
> He said he's going to throw it away and get another Hoyt. He HATES it.
> 
> He learned a hard lesson, If ya stray, Ya pay!


 :shock: Hey Epek do you still have that supertec? I would like to get my hands on that bow. I loved my supertec and my ultratec was good too, I have some 27 inch spiral cams for it, what do you say it's Christmas.


----------



## threshershark (Sep 7, 2007)

EPEK, GET IN MY BELLY!


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

I'm glad you guys agree Mathews really are the best. Yea Outbacks. :mrgreen:


----------



## EPEK (Sep 11, 2007)

Besides actually "accidently" putting myself in a situation to be propositioned by another man, that was the gayest thing I have ever done. (the photo shoot) They took over 1000 pictures, and they only used three of these, two with out me in it.


----------

